# Advise on best recognised Dog Psychology courses



## Miss'j (Jun 23, 2010)

Advise on Dog Psychology Courses;- has anybody got advise or direction on this matter? I want to learn dog psychology and behaviour and gain a recognised qualification.

KR Miss'j


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

COAPE are well known and the theory on the diploma course is good, you have to be commited as its quite an investment.


----------



## Miss'j (Jun 23, 2010)

Jenny Olley said:


> COAPE are well known and the theory on the diploma course is good, you have to be commited as its quite an investment.


Thank you i will research this.

KR Miss'j


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

the foundation degree course in canine behaviour and training is now available online part time from Bishop Burton college....again...a huge investment but i believe funding is available

there are many courses available out there...it depends how deep into the subject you want to go. google canine behaviour courses and have a look at several before you make your choice.
:thumbup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Miss'j said:


> Advise on Dog Psychology Courses;- has anybody got advise or direction on this matter? I want to learn dog psychology and behaviour and gain a recognised qualification.
> 
> KR Miss'j


Canine Behaviour and Psychology online courses
you can find it at [url=http://www.animaljobsdirect.com im doing the cat sitting courses from there hope it helps


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lucysnewmum said:


> the foundation degree course in canine behaviour and training is now available online part time from Bishop Burton college....again...a huge investment but i believe funding is available


After several years reading other forums where people are studying, I can say Bishop Burton is HIGHLY recommended. Also, depending on where you live, Sparsholt near Winchester.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

I would recommend Sparsholt and COAPE over Bishop Burton. THe correspondence course from COAPE is a really good in-depth introduction and acts as a great taster for this area of study.
Best of luck


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

Compass Education and Training

have a look at the short courses available as a taster!
gilly


----------



## Miss'j (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks all :thumbup:


----------

